# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Amerike.Sa kohe merr paisja per vize?

## miki_al2001

te dashur bashkatdhetare po ju shkruaj per nje problem vize se se di as vete sa kohe do marri.aplikova formen 1-730 per gruan dhe femijet.Pas nja 1 viti gati me erdhi apruval notice from BCIS dhe tani ato shkojne ne ambasade.une pyeta ne ambasade ka 6 jave qe me ka ardhur ajo leter dhe atje akoma skane shkuar.nuk e kuptoj sa kohe mund te marr tani perfundimisht te vine ketu,nese ndonjeri ka informacion ose eksperience te ngjajshme ju lutem me ndihmoni.ju falemnderoj paraprakisht.

----------


## White_Angel

miki nje shoqja ime pati aplikuar ketu per femijen e vet bashkim familjar sikurse dhe ju dhe i eshte vonuar 15 muaj. Pati aplikuar ne mars te 2003 dhe aprovimi i erdhi (dmth aprovimi perfundimtar me nr e punes dhe I-94) ne qershor te 2004. Dmth Miki duhet te jesh i duruar se jane shtuar shume nr dhe kjo ka bere te mundur ngadalesimin e bashkimeve familjare sikurse dikur nje bashkim familjar merrej per 3 muaj , tani eshte bere me vite. Po ashtu dhe persa i perket Travel Document qe duhet te aplikojme tani qe ta marrim vitin tjeter.


White_Angel

----------


## miki_al2001

flm white angel,por ne fakt une kam aplikuar para gati 1 viti.dhe mua me erdhi aprovimi dhe tani them sa te vonon ambasada.flm edhe njehere.

----------


## Dito

Uroj te bashkohesh me njerzit e tu te dashur sa me shpejt, Por vertet dhe une di disa raste kur njerzit edhe pse kane aplikuar ne fund i eshte refuzuar per shkaqe qe as vete ata qe i refuzuan kete bashkim nuk kishin idene cpo benin. Nejse fat vella qofsh prane njerzve te tu.

----------

